# Daten in Java schreiben und PHP lesen



## spielerz (14. Mai 2007)

moin,
ich habe ein int-array in java , dass ich hier speichere :


```
FileOutputStream fileos = new FileOutputStream( file);
ObjectOutputStream o = new ObjectOutputStream( fileos );	      
for(int i=0;i<1000;i++)
      {
    	  for(int j=0;j<1000;j++)
    	  {
    		o.writeChar(map[i][j]);
    	  }
      }
```

ich moechte die Daten in PHP lesen , was mir aber mit diesem code nicht gelingt :

```
{
  for($j=0;$j<1000;$j++)
  {
    $map[$i][$j]=fgetc($datei,1);
  }
}
```

Wie speicher in java ab ums in php lesen zu koennen ?[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2007)

nicht zwei Probleme vermischen,

erstmal: suche dir ein Dateiformat, das PHP versteht,
estellte mit einen normalen Texteditor eine solche Datei,
z.B. ganz normal .txt


wenn das klappt, dann erstelle mit Java eine Textdatei,
die im Texteditor normal aussieht,
wenn das klappt, also die Datei im Textedior wie andere aussieht, es aber dennoch nicht mit PHP klappt, dann darfst du dich wundern
(und mit einem Java-Programm Bit für Bit nach Unterschieden suchen)

ansonsten hast du zwei völlig unabhängige Probleme:
Java-Editor + Editor-PHP,
was leicher ist als gleich Java-PHP


----------



## spielerz (14. Mai 2007)

gut, dann formulier ich mein problem mal um  : 
wie erstelle ich in java eine textdatei, die im texteditor normal aussieht?


----------



## AlArenal (14. Mai 2007)

Stell doch noch folgende Frage vorne an:

Wie benutze ich eine Suchfunktion?


----------



## spielerz (14. Mai 2007)

ja sehr lustig.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2007)

na jedenfalls wird dir hier keine absolute Grundlagen erzählen,
das steht doch in einem Buch?
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...12_001.htm#mj07fc877dcc9c3b3b6809ca2a5f6e770c


zu deinem Code:
geeigneter sind Writer, z.B. BufferedWriter, statt Streams


----------



## spielerz (14. Mai 2007)

danke, aber fuer absolute grundlagen halte ich das nicht - 
das buch habe ich hier , finde aber nichts zu konkret meinen problem .
Habe vorm posten diverse Writer und methoden ausprobiert, aber nichts hat geklappt und bei google bzw hier im board habe ich auch nichts gefunden.
ich geh davon aus, das das ganze ne sachen von 1-3 zeilen code ist, vlt hat die ja wer parat.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2007)

12.3.1 Mit dem FileWriter Texte in Dateien schreiben  
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...12_003.htm#mjb0761d0e5d87216c7da94eccb4ec6623

Listing 12.13    com/javatutor/insel/io/stream/FileWriterDemo.java, main()

?


----------



## spielerz (14. Mai 2007)

:S sry das hab ich irgendwie ueberblaettert


----------

